# Looking to get started...



## Guest (Jul 26, 2010)

Hello Guys,

I am looking for a new career direction and have become very interested in the detailing world as it were.

I am hoping there is someone in the Great Yarmouth/Norwich area that would welcome a paid assistant/apprentice. I know it is a really really long shot!!

I am planning on doing some courses next year, probably around May time but I am really keen to get out of the office I work in day in, day out and spend some time around all sorts of cars!

If there is anyone, who knows anyone or can help me at all, please let me know 

Thanks Guys


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2010)

Bump... I had a feeling it was a long shot!


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2011)

Still not anyone out there? Would be willing to do unpaid evenings or weekends just to learn?


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

looks unlikely tbh - most pros prefer working on there own and will probably be too busy to double check your work meets their approval...


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

-Kev- said:


> looks unlikely tbh - most pros prefer working on there own and will probably be too busy to double check your work meets their approval...


Yeah as above... no disrespect but a reputation of good work is easy to loose and there are so many trying to get into it im afraid.


----------



## -damon- (Aug 19, 2010)

if there was any jobs going with some of the pros on here you would have to join a very big que,it would be a privilege to work with some of the pros on here.


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2011)

Thanks for the responses guys, I did have a feeling it was a long shot but just thought I would check


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Problem is why would someone take you on, spend time training you up whilst paying you when they know very well your looking to go off and start up on your own in the very near future? look at it from a companies point of view, it dont look a good deal to me.

Training someone up takes alot of time and effort, and for the first month or so you would be more of a hindrance than a help.


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2011)

Wasn't really looking to use anyone as a stepping stone. Just seeing if anyone was willing to give someone a chance. If I was good enough, they may even have fancied taken me on long term?? I'm not a leech, I wouldn't learn from someone and shove it in their face to steal all the local customers... I have standards


----------



## Royvdbb (Jan 6, 2011)

Hello,

Sadly you're in a difficult position. There are very very few genuine 'detailing' companies that cover our part of the Country and secondly, as has already been said it is very difficult for a 'professional' detailer to accommodate an 'extra' person who isn't there as an active fully trained member of the team.

My advice would be to hone your skills yourself... do work on friends and families cars, scrap panels and get a good grounding in an industry where an unbelievable level of dedication and patience is required to turn out perfection day in day out.

I detailed professionally for four years and sadly had to sell the business last year due to a particularly bad back.

If you have any specific questions then just let me know.

Roy


----------



## l_e_cook (May 5, 2011)

Royvdbb said:


> Hello,
> 
> Sadly you're in a difficult position. There are very very few genuine 'detailing' companies that cover our part of the Country and secondly, as has already been said it is very difficult for a 'professional' detailer to accommodate an 'extra' person who isn't there as an active fully trained member of the team.
> 
> ...


i know this is a long shot as its a old post and maybe even a cheeky question but i am very interested in starting my own detailing business and was wondering what a rough idea costs wise were

cheers

lee:newbie:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

no pro detailer is going to give you that kind of info, why should they? lol
theres some threads in the business section that may help


----------

